# Image distance from collar. Same for all sizes???



## aplusbowling (Dec 6, 2007)

When printing the fronts of various sizes of shirts with the same design (size, color, etc.), do you place the design the same distance from the collar on all shirts? Or, do you adjust the distance for each size?

What about back prints? Same thing?


----------



## kvancrazy (Apr 5, 2012)

I generally stick to the rule of three to four finger widths down from the collar on the front of the shirt. Certain designs will obviously dictate otherwise. On the back I usually place it just below where the collar on the front pushes through. I guess about the same distance. Just my personal experience though.
Sent from my Nexus 4 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## porkchopharry (Mar 4, 2012)

3 to 4 fingers down on the front. But I will float it a bit up for ladies shirts (closer to 3 fingers), and maybe a bit down (4-ish + a smidge) fingers for men's XXL and XXXL. 

Large designs of 15 inches tall, a bit higher (sometimes 2-ish fingers), but I will still float them down for Men's XXL and XXXL. 

Back prints I guess around 4 fingers, again, sometimes floating them up/down based on gender/size and print size. 

By floating I mean I adjust how far forward/back the shirt collar sits on the platen edge. I use a neck guide to judge. Makes it a bit easier for me. Ladies Small collar will sit closer to the platen edge putting the print a bit higher. Men's XXXL will sit further back from the platen, putting the pring a bit lower, etc.


----------



## aplusbowling (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.

I currently adjust for each size of shirt. Just didn't know if I was making it more difficult for myself or not.


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

I primarily DTG, but the platens are pretty similar. 
I usually do 2 fingers on the front (~1"), 4 on the back (~2"), I keep this the same on all adult sizes. 

Youth medium and smaller I will usually half that, and usually use a different smaller platen for these as well.


----------



## haischool (Jan 17, 2014)

would you have to make another screen with the design bigger for larger shirts? a standard size design on a screen would look great on S-L but not so great on XL,XXL, 3XL right?

Thanks


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

haischool said:


> would you have to make another screen with the design bigger for larger shirts? a standard size design on a screen would look great on S-L but not so great on XL,XXL, 3XL right?
> 
> Thanks


For adult sizes most design will work S-3XL at 12" wide x 13" tall. This does vary but I don't make different sizes for adult. Youth will do 10" wide x 11" tall. This is just a guide and depending on a design may change. 


I don't adjust from the collar for different sizes . 3"-4" from the center down. For left chest depending on width of design its 1"-1.5" left of center to the edge of design. I tend to put my left chest more to the center then most I see and my customers seem to like it better when compared to shirts they had printed elsewhere.


----------



## haischool (Jan 17, 2014)

that was very helpful. thanks


----------



## porkchopharry (Mar 4, 2012)

I don't adjust the print for sizes either. I guess for jobs you COULD, but will the customer want to pay?

I find most people tend to prefer a larger print than a smaller one. Especially in retail. A tiny little design looks dumb, like a postage stamp on a huge XX or XXXL.

I try to find a balance when designing something new. If it's a more masculine design, I'll go at about 12" in width, sometimes a bit more, even though I will probably offer it on a ladies cut as well. If it's more of a feminine design, probably about 11" and also offer it in men's. Ladies cut is always going to be more narrow in width. So too wide and you get creasing, etc. Or the design cannot be seen that well on a lady as it starts to "wrap" around her sides. 

The reason I float up and down for size and gender is because of "lady parts", the print looks better a smidge higher. Also on men's XX and XXXL's there's a lot more space. So pushing it down a smidge puts it in better position IMHO. Otherwise, I find on those big sizes it looks a bit "high". So while moving it down just a smidge is probably not noticeable to most. It's something subtle that makes a big difference. YMMV. All stuff to consider whether you are doing jobs or retail.


----------

